# Question for you guys



## Bassman101 (Dec 18, 2014)

So I have a question for you guys!  I have read a lot and learned a lot on this form I thank you first off.  I really like the people here and you ll crack me up all the time.  I have been lifting for years on and off.  Been hard at it and every couple of days for about a year and a half.  My diet is not the best I do eat pretty clean but I also have a sweet tooth from time to time.  So anyways I have never used aas and have been looking into them.  I think I do have a good source from a friend.  I have been offered a couple of different options to go about it if I want first I can do an all Oral such as Dianabol with Nolvadex and  Clomid . Cycle for 6 weeks with Clomid for 2 more weeks.  Also I could get Dianabol and Arndrol with  PROVIRON  and Nolvadex for 6 weeks then 3 weeks PCT.  Or I could get the Test and Deca for a 8 week cycle with a 4 week pct.  So anyways I would love to hear your thoughts.   Even if you want to talk dirty too me it doesn't matter!!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 18, 2014)

whats wrong with a 12 week cycle of test..Thats what a first cycle should be


----------



## Bassman101 (Dec 18, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> whats wrong with a 12 week cycle of test..Thats what a first cycle should be



It can be this is just what I was offered I am sure I can get 12wk of test but if I did should I use the Deca or do a few D-bol tabs


----------



## wammer (Dec 18, 2014)

I agree with bundy...that is..if your gonna do them. My thoughts to anyone wanting to do a first cycle is "DONT!"..lol. Im the biggest walking hypocrite on the earth.  Im just afraid that once they take them, theyll be like me(and pretty much everyone else) and not want to stop. When my friends tell me they  started their first cycle I say " Awesome...welcome to the rest of your life"..lol. That being said...yeah 12 weeks test is a safe bet first time.


----------



## wammer (Dec 18, 2014)

I did test and deca my first time


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 18, 2014)

agree with bundy...start simple. dont over complicate it and just run 12 wks test e. love seeing a fellow virginian here


----------



## wammer (Dec 18, 2014)

Id probably just do the test tho first time just to get a feel on things. If its good gear youll be just fine


----------



## Seeker (Dec 18, 2014)

Bassman, not to come off as harsh but damn bro, if you really have been paying attention to the philosophies and guidance of the respected and experienced members of this forum you would never have come to the options you have mentioned. Really man?


----------



## Bassman101 (Dec 18, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Bassman, not to come off as harsh but damn bro, if you really have been paying attention to the philosophies and guidance of the respected and experienced members of this forum you would never have come to the options you have mentioned. Really man?



Lol yeah so many times I have read test 10 wks test 12 wk ext... I have learned a lot and I thank you guys.  Just a question I was asking!  My source was throwing a bunch of options at me and telling me hey this works great and ect...  That's what kind of thru me off about the orals he was all about it.  I have read a lot of bad stuff on the orals so I was throwing it out there to get some feedback.  Thanks!


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 18, 2014)

First off OP , how old are you and what are you stats (weight, bodyfat%, ect)?

Have access to AAS is not any reason to do them.  Honestly if don't have a serious base from years of natural effort your wasting your time.  First of you wont keep gains if you not into the lifestyle.  Second, diet and nutrition are everything.  

From your post and discussion of a DBOL only cycle I'd say your far from being ready to start anything.  Stay here, keep learning, slow down.  

The most important parts are putting in the work (that's why they call them work outs) and learn discipline for diet.  Make sure you've build a solid frame.  Don't underestimate the importance of nutrition.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 18, 2014)

Bassman101 said:


> Lol yeah so many times I have read test 10 wks test 12 wk ext... I have learned a lot and I thank you guys.  Just a question I was asking!  My source was throwing a bunch of options at me and telling me hey this works great and ect...  That's what kind of thru me off about the orals he was all about it.  I have read a lot of bad stuff on the orals so I was throwing it out there to get some feedback.  Thanks!



of course your source is trying to make money..Get your self 12 weeks of test C or E and what ever else u want.Before using it do some serious research.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 18, 2014)

I like to see new guys build their cycle BACKWARDS!!  Get your pct in hand first, then get your AI in hand.  Then go to your source and get your test. And always get an extra bottle of test.  If you don't need it because you dropped  one on the floor then you'll have it for next time. 

Don't listen to the guys trying to sell you the gear listen to us were here to help.


----------



## shenky (Dec 18, 2014)

Bassman101 said:


> So I have a question for you guys!  I have read a lot and learned a lot on this form I thank you first off.  I really like the people here and you ll crack me up all the time.  I have been lifting for years on and off.  Been hard at it and every couple of days for about a year and a half.  My diet is not the best I do eat pretty clean but I also have a sweet tooth from time to time.  So anyways I have never used aas and have been looking into them.  I think I do have a good source from a friend.  I have been offered a couple of different options to go about it if I want first I can do an all Oral such as Dianabol with Nolvadex and  Clomid . Cycle for 6 weeks with Clomid for 2 more weeks.  Also I could get Dianabol and Arndrol with  PROVIRON  and Nolvadex for 6 weeks then 3 weeks PCT.  Or I could get the Test and Deca for a 8 week cycle with a 4 week pct.  So anyways I would love to hear your thoughts.   Even if you want to talk dirty too me it doesn't matter!!!!




I'm not going to bother telling you everything wrong with every proposed cycle you laid out (because they are all horrible in different ways), 


but for a first cycle, I'd use test 500-800mg for 12 weeks. If you really want to get crazy, add dianabol the first four weeks. Have an AI and use it, or you will hate your life.

Also, I'd read and digest the information you've absently laid your eyes over on this website; it could very well save your cycle and tits


----------



## Bassman101 (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks for all the input!!!


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 19, 2014)

shenky said:


> I'm not going to bother telling you everything wrong with every proposed cycle you laid out (because they are all horrible in different ways),
> 
> 
> but for a first cycle, I'd use test 500-800mg for 12 weeks. If you really want to get crazy, add dianabol the first four weeks. Have an AI and use it, or you will hate your life.
> ...



This!
From everything I've absorbed here, my first cycle will be 500mg split twice a week for 12 and Dbol for the first 4. Ai and pct are a no brainier and I wouldn't personally start until they are In hand.


----------



## shenky (Dec 19, 2014)

Beedeezy said:


> This!
> From everything I've absorbed here, my first cycle will be 500mg split twice a week for 12 and Dbol for the first 4. Ai and pct are a no brainier and I wouldn't personally start until they are In hand.



Maybe everyone will disagree with me, but i honestly think 500mg per week is low. I'd be happier with 700mg, and I think you would too. You just need to be careful with your tits.  i think 500mg is ideal for novices because e2 and bp is easier to manage. but in so long as you keep in mind you will may need to increase your AI dosage, youll be fine.


----------



## deadlift666 (Dec 19, 2014)

I did 700mg prop a week for my first run. I don't think it's anything too crazy.


----------

